# Did i made the right choice.



## Dolfie (26/11/16)

Hallo everyone. I am Vaping now for about 6 months. Started with n Vape 3 from Vape for Africa. Then after 2 months decided to upgrade I just want something that could give me nice flavour and cloud production. Also in that time stumble upon a Video from Amsterdam Vape. So this is what I brought. eVic VTwo Mod, KangerTech Toptank. 2 batteries, charger, cotton bacon,26ga wire and bottle of Trinity juice. After 6 hours the Toptank did not work. Went back to Vape store something with pin. They had to order new one. Now I am in 2 minds the Toptank had great reviews and what sold it for me is you can build coils and buy coils. Did I made right choice or would i rather have went with the Serpent


----------



## Petrus (26/11/16)

The Serpent is a great tank, but I would suggest, stick with the Toptank for a while and practice your coil and wicking skills.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (26/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Hallo everyone. I am Vaping now for about 6 months. Started with n Vape 3 from Vape for Africa. Then after 2 months decided to upgrade I just want something that could give me nice flavour and cloud production. Also in that time stumble upon a Video from Amsterdam Vape. So this is what I brought. eVic VTwo Mod, KangerTech Toptank. 2 batteries, charger, cotton bacon,26ga wire and bottle of Trinity juice. After 6 hours the Toptank did not work. Went back to Vape store something with pin. They had to order new one. Now I am in 2 minds the Toptank had great reviews and what sold it for me is you can build coils and buy coils. Did I made right choice or would i rather have went with the Serpent



Hi Dolfie, the toptank is a great choice and I believe there are few forum members that did not at some point in time own one and loved it. Get to know your personal tastes and preferences, and then upgrade to what is more to your liking.

Some of us like rda's, some rta's others rdta's. Took me a year to figure out that rdta's are what is best suited to my vaping style. (A year and a deposit on a small car...). In any case, you will still chop and change your devices many times and as a first choice, the toptank is the best you could have made.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dolfie (26/11/16)

Raindance said:


> Hi Dolfie, the toptank is a great choice and I believe there are few forum members that did not at some point in time own one and loved it. Get to know your personal tastes and preferences, and then upgrade to what is more to your liking.
> 
> Some of us like rda's, some rta's others rdta's. Took me a year to figure out that rdta's are what is best suited to my vaping style. (A year and a deposit on a small car...). In any case, you will still chop and change your devices many times and as a first choice, the toptank is the best you could have made.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the replies. I don't want Springbuck colours in Vape. Just want to Vape something that will be better than smoking. Haven't build a coil yet but is now on the DIY waggon. Have maid the following so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't want Springbuck colours in Vape. Just want to Vape something that will be better than smoking. Haven't build a coil yet but is now on the DIY waggon. Have maid the following so far


Mustard Milk after 6 days it taste like pepper well they said let is steep for at least 14days. The other one was from Amsterdam Vape Strawberry, Graham cracker clear an Bavarian Cream smells awesome but the taste not there quit maybe because I use one coil for almost 2 weeks now


----------



## daniel craig (26/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Mustard Milk after 6 days it taste like pepper well they said let is steep for at least 14days. The other one was from Amsterdam Vape Strawberry, Graham cracker clear an Bavarian Cream smells awesome but the taste not there quit maybe because I use one coil for almost 2 weeks now


You are one of the few of us that taste Pepper with the TFA Vanilla Bean Ice cream concentrate. Try using recipe without TFA Vanilla Bean Ice cream. There's a good amount of recipes posted on this forum which are tried and tested.


----------



## Dolfie (26/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> You are one of the few of us that taste Pepper with the TFA Vanilla Bean Ice cream concentrate. Try using recipe without TFA Vanilla Bean Ice cream. There's a good amount of recipes posted on this forum which are tried and tested.


Thanks


----------



## Strontium (26/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Mustard Milk after 6 days it taste like pepper well they said let is steep for at least 14days. The other one was from Amsterdam Vape Strawberry, Graham cracker clear an Bavarian Cream smells awesome but the taste not there quit maybe because I use one coil for almost 2 weeks now



@Dolfie don't sweat it boet, I had the same thing with Mustard Milk, ended up pouring it down the toilet. Vbic is completely vile to my palate.
A real little winner of a recipe is monkey milk, TPA Banana Creme 5% and TPA Caramel 2%. Shake n vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dolfie (26/11/16)

Strontium said:


> @Dolfie don't sweat it boet, I had the same thing with Mustard Milk, ended up pouring it down the toilet. Vbic is completely vile to my palate.
> A real little winner of a recipe is monkey milk, TPA Banana Creme 5% and TPA Caramel 2%. Shake n vape.


I will definitely try that one. Here in Mbay juice is expensive so I have to get this right. I work out for 300ml of DIY juice it works out about R232 if your recipe consist of 10% concentrate and R264 if you use 14% I work it out on TFA flavour. I have tried Daragon Fruit 12% and Bavarian cream at 6% not liking it at all work on 70/30 VG/PG Nic strenth at 3.


----------



## moonunit (26/11/16)

@Dolfie try halving those percentages? Never used TFA Dragonfruit so can't really comment. The was a thread with 2 flavour recipes if you want to keep things simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/11/16)

Dolfie I would suggest sticking with the toptank. When I started with building coils I started with subtank and the rbav2 build deck, same one one that the toptank has. It gave me excellent service for a long time. its a great starter tank, easy to build on with great flavor. feel free to pm for building tips on the subtank


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dolfie I would suggest sticking with the toptank. When I started with building coils I started with subtank and the rbav2 build deck, same one one that the toptank has. It gave me excellent service for a long time. its a great starter tank, easy to build on with great flavor. feel free to pm for building tips on the subtank


Thanks n million. Hope to get tank this comming week.


----------



## kev mac (27/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Mustard Milk after 6 days it taste like pepper well they said let is steep for at least 14days. The other one was from Amsterdam Vape Strawberry, Graham cracker clear an Bavarian Cream smells awesome but the taste not there quit maybe because I use one coil for almost 2 weeks now


A pepper taste can be from over loading the nic.


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

Toptank is a great starter mod And a nice draw. once u master building u can upgrade . its a revolution


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

kev mac said:


> A pepper taste can be from over loading the nic.


I adjust my Nic to 3 but I will give that juice another 10 days then its Vape or drain. I must go and get a new coil tomorrow this one I am vaping on now taste like wire.


----------



## Dolfie (27/11/16)

Abdul Haque Maiter said:


> Toptank is a great starter mod And a nice draw. once u master building u can upgrade . its a revolution


Thanks hope to get it this week. Got a Wismec from Vape store and in 2 weeks I have gone true 2 coils already maybe that's wy everything taste like metal.


----------



## Rusty (27/11/16)

Stock coils are kak . u have to learn to build and u will see the true worth of vaping

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (27/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks hope to get it this week. Got a Wismec from Vape store and in 2 weeks I have gone true 2 coils already maybe that's wy everything taste like metal.


You should learn to coil.It will save you money in the long run and you can build different coils to suit different vapeing situations.You can go online and also learn how to rebuild coil heads.With the cash saved on coils you can buy tanks and mods etc.


----------



## Dolfie (29/11/16)

kev mac said:


> You should learn to coil.It will save you money in the long run and you can build different coils to suit different vapeing situations.You can go online and also learn how to rebuild coil heads.With the cash saved on coils you can buy tanks and mods etc.


It seems my tank will be arriving on Friday the latest. Then the coil building can start. Have tried my first Diy Recipe
1. Strawberry Ripe 5%
2. Bavarian cream 3%
3. Graham cracker clear 2%
Taste like horse shit and that's with new coil. I am to afraid to try the Mustard Milk that's still waiting for me.
Anybody that wants to stop smoking, I can highly recommend this recipe. Next week I will tackle the Mustard Milk but honestly I am afraid of that one.


----------



## Strontium (29/11/16)

Told you already, make monkey milk, it's a sure fire winner.


----------



## Dolfie (29/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Told you already, make monkey milk, it's a sure fire winner.


Brother I am in Mbay have to order alot off concentrates first. But I have put yours in my DIY file. Like its going now yours will be the only one in the file. Well let me rather go fishing now. Tomorrow is another day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dolfie (29/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Brother I am in Mbay have to order alot off concentrates first. But I have put yours in my DIY file. Like its going now yours will be the only one in the file. Well let me rather go fishing now. Tomorrow is another day


Why did I not join this forum a month ago. But I am committed must first crawl before you can run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Why did I not join this forum a month ago. But I am committed must first crawl before you can run.



I'm of a different opinion , get the best kit you can afford and start running  . You'll end up wanting more anyway and wanting to upgrade why not just start with the best. I know different vaping styles blah blah but to be honest you most likely won't be able to sell the Toptank for much second hand (sorry I speak the truth....) so you end up having to fork out more cash .... which you could've spent on concentrates. Oh and get a dripper .... good for tasting juices in .... 

All the countless bucks that went into this tank and that tank and this RTA is a waste of time (and money) IMO , get the best tank for YOU and stick with it ..... 

Get a Serpent Mini 25 , some CBV2 and some Nichrome 24 lots of videos on wicking etc , took me a while but got it right. I also thought 'bleh it's all hyped up BS' till I got it right and it's the best flavour tank I've used to date ..... 

There , the cat is loose amongst the pigeons ....


----------



## Dolfie (29/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I'm of a different opinion , get the best kit you can afford and start running  . You'll end up wanting more anyway and wanting to upgrade why not just start with the best. I know different vaping styles blah blah but to be honest you most likely won't be able to sell the Toptank for much second hand (sorry I speak the truth....) so you end up having to fork out more cash .... which you could've spent on concentrates. Oh and get a dripper .... good for tasting juices in ....
> 
> All the countless bucks that went into this tank and that tank and this RTA is a waste of time (and money) IMO , get the best tank for YOU and stick with it .....
> 
> ...


Thanks hows the XL Limitless Tank. Saw n guy with it this morning has the same mod as I


----------



## Waine (29/11/16)

@Dolfie I agree, jump straight to the Serpent Mini 25mm. Best value for your buck, and a nice variety with the choice of a single or duel coil building deck. I only have one tank dedicated to bought coils, I am moving everything else to RTA and RBA's. Big savings and heaps of fun to build and wick.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie (29/11/16)

Waine said:


> @Dolfie I agree, jump straight to the Serpent Mini 25mm. Best value for your buck, and a nice variety with the choice of a single or duel coil building deck. I only have one tank dedicated to bought coils, I am moving everything else to RTA and RBA's. Big savings and heaps of fun to build and wick.


Big problem already paid for the Kanger tank


----------



## Dolfie (30/11/16)

Waine said:


> @Dolfie I agree, jump straight to the Serpent Mini 25mm. Best value for your buck, and a nice variety with the choice of a single or duel coil building deck. I only have one tank dedicated to bought coils, I am moving everything else to RTA and RBA's. Big savings and heaps of fun to build and wick.


Strontium just want to ask if Black Vapour don't have all the concentrates who else can order from. Have made the decision stuff the R1000 order going to order what I need now. That recipe of yours what is the % on PG and VG and your nicotine 3 or 6%. Except the Banana Cream and Caramel what other concentrates you think I must get.


----------



## Dolfie (30/11/16)

Dolfie said:


> Strontium just want to ask if Black Vapour don't have all the concentrates who else can order from. Have made the decision stuff the R1000 order going to order what I need now. That recipe of yours what is the % on PG and VG and your nicotine 3 or 6%. Except the Banana Cream and Caramel what other concentrates you think I must get.


Other question for beginners is 50/50 PG/VG not better if I am right pg is more a flavour carrier. Will the taste not be better for me I know alot off people is saying 70/30 but honestly I made mine the same because I actually have no clue. And only made it like that because that is what most people say.


----------



## craigb (30/11/16)

PG/VG is largely a matter of preference. I can't stand PG so I've started using as little as possible. It works for me.

Use "what most people say" as a starting point to discover your own preference (70/30) is a decent starting point for me and as my DIY journey goes on I'm almost certain that there will be that one recipe that will absolutely shine at 60/40 and there will be others that will only work for me at max VG.

All this is just my own noob opinion and there are many more knowledgeable people that will chime in that you should listen to instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (30/11/16)

craigb said:


> PG/VG is largely a matter of preference. I can't stand PG so I've started using as little as possible. It works for me.
> 
> Use "what most people say" as a starting point to discover your own preference (70/30) is a decent starting point for me and as my DIY journey goes on I'm almost certain that there will be that one recipe that will absolutely shine at 60/40 and there will be others that will only work for me at max VG.
> 
> All this is just my own noob opinion and there are many more knowledgeable people that will chime in that you should listen to instead.


Thanks have googled dragon fruit and there one guy use 80/20 and 15% Dragon Fruit I made the recipe but with 50/50 and I can Vape it not great but better than my Mustard Milk. Do you maybe have a simple recipe for me.


----------



## Dolfie (1/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks have googled dragon fruit and there one guy use 80/20 and 15% Dragon Fruit I made the recipe but with 50/50 and I can Vape it not great but better than my Mustard Milk. Do you maybe have a simple recipe for me.


So I gave the Mustard Milk a go and I must say the pepper taste is still there time to dump that and move on. Think will buy a few different concentrates and start playing around and one of these days probably get it right


----------



## Waine (3/12/16)

Lol. Mustard Milk was also my first DIY ejuice. My first impressions were: "Wow, this has a bit of a mustard taste". I don't really care for it now, so I gave it away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (3/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Strontium just want to ask if Black Vapour don't have all the concentrates who else can order from. Have made the decision stuff the R1000 order going to order what I need now. That recipe of yours what is the % on PG and VG and your nicotine 3 or 6%. Except the Banana Cream and Caramel what other concentrates you think I must get.



I do 70/30, you could go higher on PG if you wanted but it affects some people i.e. harsh, throat hit.
3mg

It all depends on what flavours you like, fruit/bakery. I would suggest looking at some simple recipes, 2 or 3 ingredients, do some bakery, some fruit, some tobacco and you can decide from there which direction you want to go. Once you know that, then it's pretty simple for us to give you recipes in that genre.


----------



## Strontium (3/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks have googled dragon fruit and there one guy use 80/20 and 15% Dragon Fruit I made the recipe but with 50/50 and I can Vape it not great but better than my Mustard Milk. Do you maybe have a simple recipe for me.



If you enjoy dragonfruit, sucker punch clone is relatively simple and tasty. I'm mainly doing chilled fruit recipes ATM, Extreme Ice (FW) at 6% mixed with a single fruit (peach, naartjie, Apple, pineapple)


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Heres a good strawberry vape peeps.
Drop the mustard milk and try this one 




Add tfa strwberry sweet 2%
And you will be in heaven.


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Heres a good strawberry vape peeps.
> Drop the mustard milk and try this one
> 
> View attachment 77563
> ...



Sorry, I can't do Vbic, that stuff is vile.


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Sorry, I can't do Vbic, that stuff is vile.



Have you used cap vbic before?
I know most mustard milks is tfa vbic.


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

@Clouds4Days yep, was the tfa one. Been too scared to go near Vbic ever again


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Strontium said:


> @Clouds4Days yep, was the tfa one. Been too scared to go near Vbic ever again



Give that recipe a go bud. Even if you just mix up 30ml . 
Or ill mix a batch sometime this week and we can find a way to get 30ml to you for you to try out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

That would be awesome, there's so many recipes out there that look the business but as soon as I see Vbic I skip right over. If the Cap version tastes ever remotely fit for human consumption it'll open up a lot of avenues for me.


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Strontium said:


> That would be awesome, there's so many recipes out there that look the business but as soon as I see Vbic I skip right over. If the Cap version tastes ever remotely fit for human consumption it'll open up a lot of avenues for me.



Awesome bud, lets keep our fingers crossed. I will keep in touch with you this week


----------



## Strontium (4/12/16)

Shot bud, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (4/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Shot bud, appreciate it


Thanks for the reply's. Was at toilet for whole day something in air alot off people getting sick here

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks for the reply's. Was at toilet for whole day something in air alot off people getting sick here



Thats kak bud you must have had a shit day on the runs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dolfie (4/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats kak bud you must have had a shit day on the runs


Jip


----------

